# Price change process



## Far from newbie

yay !  
We are No longer following the restrictions modernization made on the price change process !
-which of course WAS to have DBO’s work price change - which they NEVER had time to do .
Resulting in a “PC PROCESS’ being that each TL spending hours on Friday hitting ‘cannot find’ for the entire weeks work list and then printing , activating and throwing the labels AWAY !

since this has been our ‘process’ for OVER a year - you can probably imagine how FULL our salesfloor is of unticketed clearance, missed salvage AND incorrect price labels !

So…after OVER a year of ‘faking it’, in his infinite wisdom, our SD plans on resurrecting a price change team !

My question to ‘those in the know’ …. How would you handle the workload ?

i remember ‘pre-modernization‘ price change when we had a NEW workload each day - each day of the week corresponded to a dept in hardlines or softlines.  
‘Now:  Labels drop each day and the price change/salvage workload drops on Monday and we have all week to work it.

would you still work it the old way ?  Printing and hanging ALL labels throughout the store and then choose an area to ticket/process salvage EACH day.  
OR
would you choose an area and complete ALL tasks for that area and then the next day do another area ?

I understand if you print labels and Do Not activate them, they will print AGAIN the next day - leading to confusion and unnecessary steps.

Uncertain on the best way to attack this.  Uncertain of how many days/hours will be provided.  (wouldn’t be surprised if it’s not enough!)

Thoughts/ideas please.


----------



## Noiinteam

I am a dbo in style. Price changes drop at 6am Tuesday morning. I and 1 other dbo in style do our price changes. Recently they brought in another tm to do all the remaining price changes in the other areas of style. On the gm side 1 person does all the price changes. Market does their own. Idk how many gm has. In style we average 1000 to 1500 dpci, but a ton of eaches right now. I pray for salvage every Monday but Target pricing is screwy right now.


----------



## SigningLady

Your best bet will be to print, activate, and place all the labels everyday. Doing this daily will help keep the workload small (most of the time, obviously there will be exceptions). Next priority should be whatever areas have a transition coming up. Keeping up on that clearance first will assist those who will be setting the new Pogs and making the transitions easier to manage as those items will sell thru better.

When I was a DBO in P1 last year, I managed all of the P1 price change tasks myself every week by following this routine. Many days it took me less than 15 minutes (just labels), other days closer to an hour & I would have to carry over some of the workload to the following day.


----------



## MrT

Dbos have time to do the labels for pc no problem.  Print the labels, and divide them up if you do it everyday itll take them like 15 minutes max.  If it is really big like all the shampoo or haircolor in hba then i usually help.  I tend to do most of the unlocated pc in my area, but we have a few tms that will do theres as well.


----------



## Far from newbie

Noiinteam said:


> Target pricing is screwy right now.


THIS, YES !  Delayed markdowns requiring FLEX Pogs if reg priced/no true location merchandise !


SigningLady said:


> Your best bet will be to print, activate, and place all the labels everyday. Doing this daily will help keep the workload small (most of the time, obviously there will be exceptions). Next priority should be whatever areas have a transition coming up. Keeping up on that clearance first will assist those who will be setting the new Pogs and making the transitions easier to manage as those items will sell thru better.
> 
> When I was a DBO in P1 last year, I managed all of the P1 price change tasks myself every week by following this routine. Many days it took me less than 15 minutes (just labels), other days closer to an hour & I would have to carry over some of the workload to the following day.


YES, ROUTINE is the key here !  KEEPUP so much better than catching are a year behind …so …. There’s that.  Having a dedicated team will make things consistent.

Trying to do the workload math - if 1 dept took 15 minutes X 8 depts for the store -do you think  maybe 2 hrs per day to hang ALL labels ?
Then ticketing for the rest of the shift.  Wondering how many hours need to be allotted each week to stay afloat ?


MrT said:


> Dbos have time to do the labels for pc no problem.  Print the labels, and divide them up if you do it everyday itll take them like 15 minutes max.  If it is really big like all the shampoo or haircolor in hba then i usually help.  I tend to do most of the unlocated pc in my area, but we have a few tms that will do theres as well.


Congratulations.  NOT ONE DBO puts up labels or tickets clearance at my store.  When we run out of room they may occasionally fill boxes with salvage and leave the boxes in receiving with no indication if they have been processed or not and always in the way - never on a pallet!


----------



## FlowTeamChick

MrT said:


> Dbos have time to do the labels for pc no problem.  Print the labels, and divide them up if you do it everyday itll take them like 15 minutes max.  If it is really big like all the shampoo or haircolor in hba then i usually help.  I tend to do most of the unlocated pc in my area, but we have a few tms that will do theres as well.


Agreed. Most DBOs at my store do their own price changes. Can't speak for other areas, but I'm able to keep up with mine during the course of the week. Didn't do the few that were in there today, and I'm hoping that no one else does them tomorrow when I'm not there. TMs who don't know my area put labels in the wrong places, miss things I've flexed (even though I still locate them), miss some clearance and salvage because I don't know why.
The only time it gets tricky is when a lot of revisions and/or transitions are coming up. But I can still almost always keep up with it, maybe have to let back stock slide a little to do it.
Now if only corporate could figure out how to let me print only my own area's labels instead of all of Essentials, that'd be really great.


----------



## MrT

Far from newbie said:


> THIS, YES !  Delayed markdowns requiring FLEX Pogs if reg priced/no true location merchandise !
> 
> YES, ROUTINE is the key here !  KEEPUP so much better than catching are a year behind …so …. There’s that.  Having a dedicated team will make things consistent.
> 
> Trying to do the workload math - if 1 dept took 15 minutes X 8 depts for the store -do you think  maybe 2 hrs per day to hang ALL labels ?
> Then ticketing for the rest of the shift.  Wondering how many hours need to be allotted each week to stay afloat ?
> 
> Congratulations.  NOT ONE DBO puts up labels or tickets clearance at my store.  When we run out of room they may occasionally fill boxes with salvage and leave the boxes in receiving with no indication if they have been processed or not and always in the way - never on a pallet!


Then your leadership team is bad.  I literally taught 10 new tms this week.  They will make mistakes and will miss some labels, not understanding the multiple locations.  Make them go back and fix it and they wont make that mistake again.  Like i said there is no excuse for not having tms atleast do the labels.


----------



## SigningLady

Far from newbie said:


> Trying to do the workload math - if 1 dept took 15 minutes X 8 depts for the store -do you think  maybe 2 hrs per day to hang ALL labels ?
> Then ticketing for the rest of the shift.  Wondering how many hours need to be allotted each week to stay afloat ?



The metric for completing price change used to be 100 DPCIs an hour. With switching to labels for first markdowns on pog, this can sometimes be done faster. Last week I completed about 300 labels for hardlines in under 2 hours.


----------



## Formerplano

My store has folders for every section in an easy to access place for everyone. A leader prints out the Price Change for the day every morning and divides it into the folders. They want the folders empty by the end of each day. Though, usually it happens by end of the week. I know I usually do my area the days it drops in, but I can't speak for the rest of the store. I have no idea what the metrics are in my store but I think this system has worked well in my store. At the minimum it has worked for me.


----------



## Far from newbie

Formerplano said:


> My store has folders for every section in an easy to access place for everyone. A leader prints out the Price Change for the day every morning and divides it into the folders. They want the folders empty by the end of each day. Though, usually it happens by end of the week. I know I usually do my area the days it drops in, but I can't speak for the rest of the store. I have no idea what the metrics are in my store but I think this system has worked well in my store. At the minimum it has worked for me.


I print and put in folders too.  When the folders are full, they are emptied and thrown away.  The folders are pretty full now - saw labels still  in there from September.  No one follows up on any of it actually being done - just that the work list is cleared every Friday - somehow.  No one ever asks how.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler

To the software team for MyDay

Softlines is best served by ticketing every item not throwing up yellow clearance shelf/peg labels 

The way Art Class is coded has given me headaches!

I have to back out of the price change option in the myday app and then through “scan” on the bottom menu bar - - then “print” (blue circle button) to produce a clearance ticket for the item tag 

We don’t like to throw yellow clearance labels on tables/shelves like hardlines because softlines products should move to hangers in a clearance block

HELP PLEASE

I’ll complain later, about the double beep now ONLY happening when the first item of a softlines style/color/size is activated when I have several to ticket that may be scattered in the clearance block and catch me off guard.  It used to double been all day for the day the markdown was activated.


----------



## PogDog

There’s still a consistency to what drops and when.
Nothing drops Sundays. 
Bulk of the clearance drops Tuesday. 
Price Changes for Hardlines and Home/Seasonal drop mid week. Market and Essentials are everyday. Style, Beauty and Tech are early in the week.
Pricing will be the heaviest on Tuesdays because of the clearance.

FYI, If liabilities are worked earlier, there will be less clearance to deal with. NCF fills will pull future DCode 1-2 weeks before it goes DCode.


----------



## graydot

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> To the software team for MyDay
> 
> Softlines is best served by ticketing every item not throwing up yellow clearance shelf/peg labels
> 
> The way Art Class is coded has given me headaches!
> 
> I have to back out of the price change option in the myday app and then through “scan” on the bottom menu bar - - then “print” (blue circle button) to produce a clearance ticket for the item tag
> 
> We don’t like to throw yellow clearance labels on tables/shelves like hardlines because softlines products should move to hangers in a clearance block
> 
> HELP PLEASE
> 
> I’ll complain later, about the double beep now ONLY happening when the first item of a softlines style/color/size is activated when I have several to ticket that may be scattered in the clearance block and catch me off guard.  It used to double been all day for the day the markdown was activated.


I haven’t done price change in softlines since it was done on the PDA in RF Apps but I thought turning auto-print on in myDay avoids having to do all of that? By default myDay assumes the Clearance 2.0 process unless auto-print is turned on.


----------



## seasonaldude

PogDog said:


> FYI, If liabilities are worked earlier, there will be less clearance to deal with. NCF fills will pull future DCode 1-2 weeks before it goes DCode



Not necessarily. Now that corporate has such a hardon for flex pogs in PP2, the NCF pulls are meaningless. I have things that dropped into NCF in September that still haven't gone clearance. They did, however, eventually drop out of NCF and get put on a flex pog. Some of those flex pogs have now expired, but still no clearance. I'll probably get future flex pogs for that crap.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler

graydot said:


> I haven’t done price change in softlines since it was done on the PDA in RF Apps but I thought turning auto-print on in myDay avoids having to do all of that? By default myDay assumes the Clearance 2.0 process unless auto-print is turned on.


Generally 
Turning auto print on when in price change work load section on MyDay will print a ticket for every item that is scanned whether it is in the current week’s workload or not.  General option in my store is that the counts that matter are what one finds and count as salvage and I may not be counting and adding to the eaches when this extra ticket prints when a new markdown is not required.  Never getting a good answer on that one. 
Before MyDay auto print USED TO only spit out a ticket for a current markdown …not everything 

Separate issue :Art Class girls pogs 
Scanning under price change activates only even when auto print is on - no ticket from printer. Don’t want to untie the whole pog in an attempt to get an auto print ticket when other styles subsequently won’t pull from backstock 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler

The tech team that writes the MyDay coding just needs better feed back and needs to make this more convenient and speedier for softlines as we have the bulk of the old school ticketing to do

(tech team are you listening 😄?)


----------



## NightHuntress

Why can’t the price change stay up on the ties like it used to? For example, during the toy reset ties get broken and clearance gets removed. Say you set all of toys and finish and then print your price change labels on Friday. It still prints everything for the locations in the aisles even though they have been moved. It used to be when you broke the tie items would drop into the division instead of staying in the aisle to work on the device. I know the bulk of clearance drops in on Tuesday but since we don’t have to have them done day to day now it should keep up with the current tying and breaking of POG numbers.


----------



## Reshop Ninja

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> To the software team for MyDay
> 
> Softlines is best served by ticketing every item not throwing up yellow clearance shelf/peg labels
> 
> *The way Art Class is coded has given me headaches!*
> 
> I have to back out of the price change option in the myday app and then through “scan” on the bottom menu bar - - then “print” (blue circle button) to produce a clearance ticket for the item tag
> 
> We don’t like to throw yellow clearance labels on tables/shelves like hardlines because softlines products should move to hangers in a clearance block
> 
> HELP PLEASE
> 
> I’ll complain later, about the double beep now ONLY happening when the first item of a softlines style/color/size is activated when I have several to ticket that may be scattered in the clearance block and catch me off guard.  It used to double been all day for the day the markdown was activated.


The coding for Art Class markdowns is completely messed up. One week all but one size of an item will go clearance with the straggler being marked down the next week, if at all. Then you have the huge amounts of dpcis remaining in the gun even if it has been sold out for weeks. The cherry on top is how you sometimes have to scan the same damned item multiple times before the new price activates. While I do love the brand as a whole, markdowns for it are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Far from newbie

SnoopyIsCooler said:


> Generally
> Turning auto print on when in price change work load section on MyDay will print a ticket for every item that is scanned whether it is in the current week’s workload or not.


what ??? How do you turn auto print ON in My Day ?   I haven’t seen a ticket auto-print in a looong time.  This would be amazing !  Please explain the details.


----------



## SnoopyIsCooler

My day
Price change
Scan or connect to printer 
Three dots in top right hand corner
Auto print on/off
Even if all the price change tasks are completed and no workload is left one can still scan and print tickets


sorry if it sounded as if it was is plain ol’ MyDay/scan from menu bar across the bottom.  One has to click into price change from the list of available options
That include actions such as audit or fill/backstock


----------



## Formerplano

targetuser said:


> Why can’t the price change stay up on the ties like it used to? For example, during the toy reset ties get broken and clearance gets removed. Say you set all of toys and finish and then print your price change labels on Friday. It still prints everything for the locations in the aisles even though they have been moved. It used to be when you broke the tie items would drop into the division instead of staying in the aisle to work on the device. I know the bulk of clearance drops in on Tuesday but since we don’t have to have them done day to day now it should keep up with the current tying and breaking of POG numbers.


To add to this, when items are store tied to an aisle, why don't they print out on the clearance with that aisle? They usually just print out after all of the other labels for that section. So then I have to go back through all the aisles again afterwards, instead of being able to do it all at the same time.


----------

